# POLYHYDRAMNIOS - advice????



## xxtorixx

I have measured ahead for several weeks and at 28 weeks my OB wanted me tested for gestational diabetes (GD) I came back negative for GD, which is good news.

I had a ultrasound done at 30 weeks pregnant and my AFI measured 20.1cm which was considered high range of normal. I was to go back in 4 weeks and get another scan. They found out the reason for my polyhydramnios is because baby has a VSD (ventricular septal defect aka small hole in heart) but it is a problem that will not require surgery thank gosh!

I had another scan today and the fluid is measuring 24.5cm which is pretty damn high.... a fortnight ago i went into preterm labour my waters didn't break but i had some pretty messed up contractions which they managed to stop for me, whew!

I see my OB tomorrow but what do you think they will do? I am 34 weeks pregnant measuring 40 weeks. My fluid levels are at breaking point and are off the charts. Do you think I could ask to be induced? Bub was measured to weigh 5.5lbs so it's not like she's tiny either.. am i being selfish? :(


----------



## MummyMEE

Hi Tori, I had poly with my first child and went into prem labour at 32 weeks and delivered a 5lb 6oz reasonably healthy lil boy who is now a strapping 13 year old who is almost as tall as me! My current obs thinks that the sheer volume of water triggered labour as I looked big enough to carry twins, they are scanning me every to weeks to keep an eye on me as they think I may get it with this one too. As you have got this far they may give you steroid injections to aid your baby's lung development just in case Bubbs can't wait to meet you! Any more questions feel free to ask! xx


----------



## xxtorixx

MummyMEE said:


> Hi Tori, I had poly with my first child and went into prem labour at 32 weeks and delivered a 5lb 6oz reasonably healthy lil boy who is now a strapping 13 year old who is almost as tall as me! My current obs thinks that the sheer volume of water triggered labour as I looked big enough to carry twins, they are scanning me every to weeks to keep an eye on me as they think I may get it with this one too. As you have got this far they may give you steroid injections to aid your baby's lung development just in case Bubbs can't wait to meet you! Any more questions feel free to ask! xx

 Wow i love hearing the good stories :) do you think i will go before 40 weeks if i am fundal height measuring 40 weeks now? bub is normal weight for her age but the fluid is very high..


----------



## MummyMEE

LOL thats the million dollar question isn't it!! When I had my son my fundal height was 45 weeks at 32 weeks!! I am 5'6 and weighed about 9and a half stone pre pregnancy, hope that helps?? Probably not lol but the day before I had him I was at the hospital as I hadn't felt him move for a few hours (he was a very lively bump!) and they put a little speaker on my bump and startled him and he did 3 x 360 turns. The midwives were amazed that he had so much room in there!! When my waters went it was incredible, they wouldn't break or be hooked so they had to cut the sac with scissors, my water hit the wall opposite us and the midwife had to get changed as she was soaked through and the fllor was covered with the disposable pads they use to soak up fluids - looked like a tsunami had ripped through the room!! After they broke I had my son after a short 6 hour labour  xx


----------



## Louppey

I had polyhydramnios when I carried my LO, I ended up having an ELCS at 38+4 because she was breech too. IIRC I measured 46 weeks when I was 38. I had a mahoosive bump, I was like a house! When I had my section, the amniotic fluid went everywhere LOL :haha:

Tbh I would ask to be induced as soon as you get to full term & keep asking if they say no. I wish i'd put my foot down and had my ELCS sooner as for the last two weeks of my pregnancy I could barely move.


----------



## KayteeB

i have poly aswell girls and im only 17 so im really lost and confused as to what it means. he weighed 3lbs 1 oz at 27 weeks eeeek and they have already told me they do not want to do a c section or induce me

my fluid measure 25cm at 27 weeks can anyone shed some light :(


----------



## xxtorixx

KayteeB said:


> i have poly aswell girls and im only 17 so im really lost and confused as to what it means. he weighed 3lbs 1 oz at 27 weeks eeeek and they have already told me they do not want to do a c section or induce me
> 
> my fluid measure 25cm at 27 weeks can anyone shed some light :(



my bub was 3lb 11oz at 30 weeks and my fluid is 24.5cm at 34 weeks. you might go early hun guess all we can do is wait :(


----------



## NashiPear

Hi there,

I have polyhydramnios too and it has just been diagnosed (unfortunately a little too late). My membranes ruptured on Wednesday and I am now considered very high risk and likely to lose the baby. After 2 days of leaking I measured 23.4cm and had lost 5 cm from my waist and was a lot more comfortable (so I hate to think what I was before). I am pretty positive though as we have made 5 days since then, but I am only 22 weeks and 5 days. I am hoping to hold on a whole lot longer. 

At 32 weeks it is still very prem and there can be a whole lot of complications that come with that. The outcomes are generally quite good, but in particular feeding trouble seems to be an issue. My membranes ruptured with my first at 38 weeks +2 and she was difficult to feed despite being full term (she kept falling asleep on the breast and was losing a lot of weight). I was hoping to make it to full term with this one, but I don't think that will happen. I just want to make it far enough that he can survive and be relatively healthy. 

Can you chat to the doc about what else is available? I have heard there is medication to reduce the fluid and that they can also remove fluid if necessary (amnio type procedure). Risky, but if you are 32 weeks and something goes wrong, your baby is still in a good position. I would do that if you were desperate and having a lot of difficulty, but otherwise hold tight as long as you can. Give your baby every chance to mature as much as possible. I had such a hard time with food sensitivity, feeding and reflux with my first that I would happily try and put up with discomfort to avoid months of difficulty that is much more likely in a prem baby.

Good luck for the next few weeks. I know it is hard. I was ready to explode in the few weeks leading up to my rupture and I am very sad now that this has happened, but hopeful.


----------



## xxtorixx

NashiPear said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have polyhydramnios too and it has just been diagnosed (unfortunately a little too late). My membranes ruptured on Wednesday and I am now considered very high risk and likely to lose the baby. After 2 days of leaking I measured 23.4cm and had lost 5 cm from my waist and was a lot more comfortable (so I hate to think what I was before). I am pretty positive though as we have made 5 days since then, but I am only 22 weeks and 5 days. I am hoping to hold on a whole lot longer.
> 
> At 32 weeks it is still very prem and there can be a whole lot of complications that come with that. The outcomes are generally quite good, but in particular feeding trouble seems to be an issue. My membranes ruptured with my first at 38 weeks +2 and she was difficult to feed despite being full term (she kept falling asleep on the breast and was losing a lot of weight). I was hoping to make it to full term with this one, but I don't think that will happen. I just want to make it far enough that he can survive and be relatively healthy.
> 
> Can you chat to the doc about what else is available? I have heard there is medication to reduce the fluid and that they can also remove fluid if necessary (amnio type procedure). Risky, but if you are 32 weeks and something goes wrong, your baby is still in a good position. I would do that if you were desperate and having a lot of difficulty, but otherwise hold tight as long as you can. Give your baby every chance to mature as much as possible. I had such a hard time with food sensitivity, feeding and reflux with my first that I would happily try and put up with discomfort to avoid months of difficulty that is much more likely in a prem baby.
> 
> Good luck for the next few weeks. I know it is hard. I was ready to explode in the few weeks leading up to my rupture and I am very sad now that this has happened, but hopeful.

hey my ob said the amnioreduction is too risky at this stage of pregnancy (i am 35 weeks tomorrow) so i am just gonna see if i can ride it out i am measuring 43 weeks now. Hows your pregnancy i hope bub stays inside a bit longer, even if you get to 24 to 25 weeks that is a huge milestone. Keep me posted>? xo


----------



## MeggyMoo87

NashiPear said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have polyhydramnios too and it has just been diagnosed (unfortunately a little too late). My membranes ruptured on Wednesday and I am now considered very high risk and likely to lose the baby. After 2 days of leaking I measured 23.4cm and had lost 5 cm from my waist and was a lot more comfortable (so I hate to think what I was before). I am pretty positive though as we have made 5 days since then, but I am only 22 weeks and 5 days. I am hoping to hold on a whole lot longer.
> 
> At 32 weeks it is still very prem and there can be a whole lot of complications that come with that. The outcomes are generally quite good, but in particular feeding trouble seems to be an issue. My membranes ruptured with my first at 38 weeks +2 and she was difficult to feed despite being full term (she kept falling asleep on the breast and was losing a lot of weight). I was hoping to make it to full term with this one, but I don't think that will happen. I just want to make it far enough that he can survive and be relatively healthy.
> 
> Can you chat to the doc about what else is available? I have heard there is medication to reduce the fluid and that they can also remove fluid if necessary (amnio type procedure). Risky, but if you are 32 weeks and something goes wrong, your baby is still in a good position. I would do that if you were desperate and having a lot of difficulty, but otherwise hold tight as long as you can. Give your baby every chance to mature as much as possible. I had such a hard time with food sensitivity, feeding and reflux with my first that I would happily try and put up with discomfort to avoid months of difficulty that is much more likely in a prem baby.
> 
> Good luck for the next few weeks. I know it is hard. I was ready to explode in the few weeks leading up to my rupture and I am very sad now that this has happened, but hopeful.

Me too hun, I hope everything end up being ok xx

At 28 weeks I was measuring 35, and after measuring massive since 20 wks they decided to do a scan where I had an AFI of 26. Im booked in for another scan at 30wks so they can assess it a bit more. Im just looking for anyone else in the same sort of situation. I havent been told that much about it at the moment, and Im not due to see the consultant until Aug 5th when I'll be 32 wks, Im trying to find out a bit more without scaring myself!


----------



## NashiPear

Hi Meggy,

I am doing well thank you! I am now 27 weeks today and have stopped leaking and my fluid levels in there seem a little more normal to me (I haven't had a measure in a few weeks, but comfort levels are better so I am assuming). I have found out a little and I'll let you know what I found out. Please don't be scared by my story. Your fluids are high and I am sure you are uncomfortable, but they don't tend to do anything if it is not too high as the treatments I have seen seem quite risky. My fluid levels have settled (so that may happen for you too I hope??). I was above the scale still, but only by one or two centimetres. 

Originally, I was really worried as it came on very quickly. My fundal height grew by 6cm in 2 weeks and my fluid went nuts for some reason. I think I probably had well above 30cm of fluid and the cut off for 95% according to the chart I was given was 15cm, so I am pretty sure I was more than double. Hence, I probably had pPROM.

About now, 20/21cm is the upper limit, so you are not too far above it, so don't worry too much and just keep going to those appointments and getting as much information as you can. My doc said they would not consider amnio reduction unless I was above 40cm which I am nowhere near now. 

I hope that info helps. At your next appointment it is important to ask about what you need to do if you go into labour or your waters break. They will probably play it more cautiously because of your fluid levels, but I think generally it is fine for most people. 

I wasn't given much info with my daughter at all. The obstetrician just said I had a lot of fluid at several of my ultrasounds. I still haven't been told too much with this one even after the complications, mostly I have had to read up.


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ladies- I am measuring 23 weeks at 19.5. Pregnancy number two.. Normal?


----------



## NashiPear

Hey Jayden's mummy.... who measured you up? Chances are it is normal and it can depend on the position of the baby, but it is on the high side and probably dependent upon the size of you baby. I would just make sure you get them to check a little more regularly if you are uncomfortable or concerned. Do you have the usual 20 week morphology scan coming up? If you haven't had it yet, I'd ask them to measure your fluid levels (AFI) as well. If the baby is big, then no worries, but if it doesn't match up I would be asking them to check fluid. At 18.5 weeks I had my morphology and bubs was measuring about 2 weeks ahead (fundal height only 20cm - perfect for bub's size and my dates) and then a few weeks later my fundal height was showing 5 and a half weeks ahead and I was pretty sure he wouldn't have gained that much in 2 weeks. So go with what makes sense and just ask if you are worried. If you are a little over, it shouldn't matter too much, but a big difference I would be asking about. I also did my GD test early because of this. A large baby or excess fluid may indicate gestational diabetes. I was pretty happy to do it earlier as I was concerned, but I was negative so they have no reason for my AFI levels. Oh well!


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Ah wonderful:) thank you. I went into details in a thread I posted in another section. I list recently had an ultrasoud like literally four days ago. They said everything looked great, and I think if I had poly they would have told me an suggested I follow up with dr. I went into labor and delivery a little early because of cramping now seen to be caused by a kidney issue (the ureters were being squashed). The midwife who usually measures me it takes her a few moments to find uterus and with this nurse she "found" it in like 5 seconds so I am unsure. I think they'd of said something if they were concerned 4 days ago, right?


----------



## NashiPear

Was bub measuring ahead in your scans? If so that is a likely reason. I don't know that they routinely measure the fluids at most ultrasounds, but I am sure they would if it looked like too much. If at your next measurement you seem to be gaining or growing too fast rapidly, just get it checked out in case. Sorry to hear that you had cramping and squashed ureters.... sounds painful. Hopefully they can help you with that.


----------



## MeggyMoo87

NashiPear said:


> Hi Meggy,
> 
> I am doing well thank you! I am now 27 weeks today and have stopped leaking and my fluid levels in there seem a little more normal to me (I haven't had a measure in a few weeks, but comfort levels are better so I am assuming). I have found out a little and I'll let you know what I found out. Please don't be scared by my story. Your fluids are high and I am sure you are uncomfortable, but they don't tend to do anything if it is not too high as the treatments I have seen seem quite risky. My fluid levels have settled (so that may happen for you too I hope??). I was above the scale still, but only by one or two centimetres.
> 
> Originally, I was really worried as it came on very quickly. My fundal height grew by 6cm in 2 weeks and my fluid went nuts for some reason. I think I probably had well above 30cm of fluid and the cut off for 95% according to the chart I was given was 15cm, so I am pretty sure I was more than double. Hence, I probably had pPROM.
> 
> About now, 20/21cm is the upper limit, so you are not too far above it, so don't worry too much and just keep going to those appointments and getting as much information as you can. My doc said they would not consider amnio reduction unless I was above 40cm which I am nowhere near now.
> 
> I hope that info helps. At your next appointment it is important to ask about what you need to do if you go into labour or your waters break. They will probably play it more cautiously because of your fluid levels, but I think generally it is fine for most people.
> 
> I wasn't given much info with my daughter at all. The obstetrician just said I had a lot of fluid at several of my ultrasounds. I still haven't been told too much with this one even after the complications, mostly I have had to read up.

Hi Nashipear! 
Im glad to hear youve stopped leaking! That must have been so scary for you! Oh and thank you for all your advice! 

I had a phone call from my midwife today and she has arranged a scan for the 22nd July, and I am seeing the consultant straight after which is really good news. I have to go in again the clinic to be measured today and Im pretty sure I have got a lot bigger, but Im sure we will find out later! I'll let you know how I get on later, and thank you again for your help! :hugs:


----------



## JaydensMommy1

Nashi- thanks Hun but baby was right on target.


----------



## NashiPear

Hey Jayden's Mummy, if bub was right on target size wise it is a good thing that you are having a follow up scan (especially if you are still growing rapidly). 

I had one of my regular checks today (I am now considered high risk due to my pPROM and polyhydramnios so I go to hospital 2 x per week). My fluid levels must be high as the doctor could not feel the baby's head. I know he has one, I have seen it in the scan! LOL! She tried for ages and had no luck, so I said to her maybe you just can't get where you need to with all the fluid and she decided to stop poking around. Bubs was wriggling about and looked great on the monitor and I have another U/S on Monday so they can tell me where the head is then. I don't know why I found it so humorous at the time, but I did!

I hope your scan goes well for you on the 22nd. Please let me know how you go!


----------

